# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Αποχαιρετισμός φίλου

## tsimitakis vaggelis

Έφυγε σήμερα πλήρης ημερών ένας αγαπητός συγχωριανός και φίλος συνταξιούχος αξιωματικός του ΕΝ, ο Δημήτρης (Τάκης ) Οικονόμου. Για πολλούς από την Κοινότητα μπορεί να μην είναι γνωστός όμως άφησε την σφραγίδα του στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας ως αξιωματικός του ΕΝ και συνδικαλιστής του ναυτεργατικού κινήματος σε δύσκολες εποχές. Είχε επιζήσει 3 ναυαγίων ένα εξ αυτών ήταν του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ. Μετά την συνταξιοδότηση του βρεθήκαμε μαζί στον χώρο της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης αυτός σαν αιρετός και εγώ σαν υπάλληλος όπως και στα πολιτιστικά του τόπου μας. Παρά την διαφορά ηλικίας μας πάντα ήθελα να συνδιαλέγομαι μαζί του. Με συνάρπαζε ο λόγος του είτε αυτός ήταν από τα απομνημονεύματα της δουλειάς του, είτε  τα πολιτικά , είτε ο συνήθης για τα τρέχοντα θέματα που μας απασχολούσαν. Αγαπούσε την πολιτική,τα κοινά και προσέφερε πάντα ανιδιοτελώς όταν του ζητούσαν. Αγαπητέ φίλε Τάκη: γράφω δύο λέξεις σε ένα χώρο που ξέρω ότι αγάπησε, για να σε αποχαιρετήσω γιατί το απόγευμα στην εκκλησία δεν θα μπορέσω να το κάνω παρόλο που θα είμαι εκεί όπως όλοι, παιδιά σου, τα εγγόνια σου, συγγενείς και φίλοι σου. Εύχομαι το ταξίδι σου αυτό να γίνει σε γαλήνιες θάλασσες και η ψυχή σου να αναπαυθεί σε ένα ήρεμο λιμάνι.

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

Αγαπητέ φίλε Τάκη: Μια φράση ξέχασα ίσως την σημαντικότερη. Την συμμετοχή σου στην Εθνική Αντίσταση στα 16 σου για την οποία είχε τιμηθεί από την Πολιτεία. Να με συγχωρείς. Τούτες τις ώρες θες να πεις πολλά όμως δεν μπορείς.

----------


## leo85

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και από εμένα τα συλλυπητήρια μου. Και θα προσθέσω ακόμα, έστω και αν μπορεί να ακουστεί κάπως μακάβριο, καλή αντάμωση να έχουμε, μιας και είναι απόλυτα βέβαιο ότι αυτό το ταξίδι αργά ή γρήγορα όλοι μας θα το κάνουμε.

----------


## tolaras

Συλλυπητήρια λοιπόν κι από μένα σε όσους τον γνώριζαν αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, που προσέφερε τόσα στη ζωή του στην πατρίδα μας!

Τη συμπαράστασή μου στους συγγενείς και φίλους του θανόντος...

----------

